# Star Fucking Hipsters on the 11th?



## Alyssa (Oct 7, 2010)

Anyone in Florida going?

Im going on a 300 mile road trip with some friends to stay at my friends house and catch that show. 

Its in Jacksonville


----------



## crustpunk82 (Oct 9, 2010)

i live here in jax and didnt even know they were coming here. guess i got plans for monday now


----------



## Mal (Oct 9, 2010)

they play in denver the 6th


----------



## Alyssa (Oct 12, 2010)

There all really nice. We all just kinda went back to a member of Status Faux's house after the show and got even more trashed. I love Jacksonville so much, i'de live there.


----------



## Spitz (Nov 2, 2010)

This tour pissed me off... its supposed to be cracktober fest instead its sycophant fest... I missed it because I was working haunt... but Im sure it was filled to the brim with baby boppers


----------

